# Coder ipad



## tristanWX (20 Août 2014)

Coder iPad
Bonjour je voudrai faire un peu de code c++ sur mon iPad car je vient acheter livre c++ exo et je voudrai le faire dans le train sur iPad est il possible


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2014)

Dans tous les cas, tu ne pourras pas compiler directement sur l'iPad. Les apps qui te permettent de compiler, le font en réalité à distance (du coup, connexion distante obligatoire).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2014)

En effet, tu peux écrire le code C++ (il suffit d'un éditeur de texte basique) mais tu ne pourras rien compiler, seul l'ordinateur permet de faire ça...


----------

